# Weight loss on my whippet dog help please - gastrointestinal problems.



## Lucy Ray (Nov 16, 2016)

I really need some help with my Whippet, I've had my Whippet boy 4 years and over the last 10 months he has lost so much weight (from 17kg to 12kg). He has always been a little fussy with food and will not eat any kibble, i think he would actually rather starve!. Anyway he started getting constant diarrhoea, (which obviously explained the weight loss) to which i tried different diets to see if that helps etc, we tried Wainwrights, Natures menu raw diet, gluten free, grain free, the list goes on but still he wouldn't gain weight and still had the diarrhoea. 
I took him to the vets and we had blood test, fecal samples and urine samples taken and nothing conclusive came back apart from his vitamins were down but this is obviously because of him having the diarrhoea. The only thing my Vet could say was that we had chronic gastrointestinal problems. He is now on a low dose of antibiotics for life and has had 5 weeks of Vit b injections. My vet spoke with a specialist in Newmarket that recommended a diet of Eukanuba which is kibble so i am literally having to break up the food in tiny pieces and feed with some dog meat which he sometimes turns his nose up at!, and he is to be kept on the antibiotics.
He has put on 400g of weight in a month which is suppose is good but i was looking for more as he is just bones at the moment. 
Anyway has anyone else has problems like this, and can anyone recommend anything? its just so frustrating as the Vet doesn't really seem to know and can't give me a conclusive answer and my poor boy just looks so poorly, i even had one lady in the street as me if i was feeding him!. Help or advise is really really appreciated.


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your whippet being like this, but I had the same problem with two of mine, one a female and the other a male, not at the same time though.
I blamed myself for my female whippet having a problem as I was introducing the BARF method of feeding to all my dogs. I'd always fed some raw meats but decided to go completely raw. This was the worst thing ever for my whippets, they all had diarrhoea, Sasha the female had vomiting too. The vet was my next port of call for her!! Sasha was diagnosed with Salmonellosis and was very very ill indeed, was on a drip at the vets by now. I was given antibiotics for the other whippets and I was worried sick and felt so guilty. To cut a very long story short once Sasha came home, she was so thin, I was then concerned that irreparable damage had been done to her. It was a very long road to building her back up I can tell you. Her appetite was virtually nil and as she'd always been so gutsy that in itself was a big problem. Anyway, after trying numerous foods, both dry and wet, even home cooked, I decided I was worrying about her far too much and decided to take a different approach. Too many people are scathing about how dogs are being fed these days, if it's not BARF or a High End dry or Wet, we are somehow failing in our duty of care. It's utter BALDERDASH, dogs are scavengers and can eat most things and frequently do, look at dogs who feast on cow pats, horse, sheep and rabbit droppings, these aren't Tesco Finest are they!!!! They are predigested though, is this why some dogs relish them? possibly! In my opinion and it is only mine, there's a place for various ways to feed our dogs, if it suits them and the dogs also need to be well in themselves on the diet fed. Sasha was virtually emaciated when returning from her spell in the veterinary hospital and I was told to feed her little and often and to just give her what she would accept and tolerate. I began by offering her scrambled egg, on its own, usually at breakfast time. Lunch was a tablespoon of Butchers tripe or Chappie. Tea was fish of some description and mixed with a very small amount of plain boiled potato. I didn't give her any dry food for a month, when I did introduce it, it was fully soaked. The second week saw me introduce lean cooked chicken, the third week I was giving her cooked lean minced beef. I was also giving her probiotics daily. By the fourth week Sasha was having three meals a day, not large meals but at least she was eating them, her daily food was now, Bonio for breakfast, Butchers tripe and potato at lunch and Chappie wet for tea. Her weight loss was huge and she looked dreadful. I was told by the vet to get her onto some dry food as it's very concentrated, even a small handful a day would help he said. This turned out to be disastrous and very disappointing, all the High end foods went straight through her and I couldn't even say she liked them. The cheaper foods, Pedigree etc, she wouldn't eat at all, I did persevere though and although a very slow process, and after trying numerous brands I decided one day to try Royal Canin, the dog food snobs will be throwing their hands up in horror now! I had been to a dog show, chatted with lots of people, saw lots of lovely dogs and listened to some fascinating stories. I also had a very enjoyable day. I didn't buy the RC at the show, I just decided to do that after a week of seeing my dog, still in a sorry state really and me feeling helpless to reverse it. I was still beating myself up for giving her the raw meat that made her ill in the first place.. I went to Jollyes pet shop, browsed all the dog foods and got a small Royal Canin Medium. I began by giving it to Sasha as a treat, just kept a few pieces in my pocket and offered it to her like that, the other dogs were daft for it!!! A week later, I began putting some soaked pieces into the Butchers tripe, wasn't using Chappie now. I did this every day until I was eventually giving two normal sized meals, I needed a smaller kibble really so bought Royal Canin Medium Junior, this was lapped up. I can honestly say it was the introduction of this that made the difference between life and death of my dog. I had put the other dogs onto the kibble they were having before the BARF fiasco and had no reason to change them. ( it was a premium food and better on paper than the RC) Sasha continued to improve and was enjoying her meals again. Her vet check up was a lovely experience for a change, she'd finally gained weight. I don't have Sasha now as she died this year, but I know she's had Five years that she wouldn't have had. I am not sure if this is helpful to you with your dog, but I can honestly say that my whippets have never been better or looked better than they all are now on Royal Canin Medium Junior. When my male whippet decided to lose weight at an alarming rate in June of this year I was worried sick, vet tests were inconclusive. I was at my wits end as I was still hurting from losing Sasha earlier this year. I thought to myself, I've got to try the Royal Canin on him, suffice to say, he's never looked back. Weight loss stopped, stools are perfect, he's gained weight and now shiny coat and eyes, a very happy boy again and an absolutely happy owner. I use Royal Canin Medium Junior either on it's own dry, sometimes soaked and at least one meal mixed with Butchers Tripe. Maybe sounds extravagant as the RC is expensive for what most people see as a second rate food. I can honestly say, it's been the best thing ever for my poorly dogs and thank goodness for it. I wish you well with your boy and NO, I don't work for Royal Canin or get paid to promote it. I have done this as it was a last resort product for me and I thank God it was.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Did the vet look for exocrine pancreatic insuffiency? That's where the pancreas can't produce the enzymes that break down the food.


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, he did. I used to have a GSD that had EPI, and had to have digestive enzymes added to every meal. There's also SIBO in some dogs, small intestinal bacterial overgrowth which is maybe why the Original Posters vet has prescribed antibiotics for ever.


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot to add I used Protexin Pro-Soluble when Sasha was recovering, I also have used Slippery Elm Powder for many years, it sometimes needs a helping hand though! I used to use this as a weaning food many years ago, Juliette De Baricli Levi swore by it and was an absolute advocate of Natural Foods and Feeding methods. I don't want anyone to think I'm decrying Raw feeding or Natural methods as I am very much for it, however it just isn't possible for some dogs. The owners then have to be flexible and do things they maybe don't want to. As it's in their dogs best interest, the owners try anything and everything


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Perhaps an Endoscopy would give a clue ?

My girl is on steroids now long term because of chronic diarrhoea, she also has yudigest , pancreatic enzymes and I have dorwest tree bark powder handy if needed


----------



## pennyLokiMUM (Nov 19, 2016)

I have every sympathy as I have a lab with a sensitive gut, he is currently recovering from a recent bout of colitis and vomiting, I am planning to try and feed him Lilys Kitchen as I have heard good things about it, he is on a soft diet of cooked chicken, porridge oats, scrambled eggs, suede and peas mushed, sweet pots then I plan to introduce his new food. He was on JWB senior turkey and rice and read up and this could be making him poorly, he has had intolerance tests twice flagging up different things so I give up. you can ask your vet for testing for food sensitivities but you need to take them carefully. This chronic gastris could be caused by food, I spoke to an independent pet shop and get some nutritional advice, I heard that chappie is great for dogs, with dry foods it can help if you soak first, you will find a food, there is a thread on here with dog brands I am now exploring that are really good foods. As someone for the last 4 years battled with a vomiting dog I can totally sympathise with your fear and anxiety


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried an elimination diet, have any of the foods shown any improvement at all and how long do you try each food?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

pennyLokiMUM said:


> , I heard that chappie is great for dogs,


Only the tinned and preferably the original. The dry Chappie is certainly not the same


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> *Perhaps an Endoscopy would give a clue* ?
> 
> My girl is on steroids now long term because of chronic diarrhoea, she also has yudigest , pancreatic enzymes and I have dorwest tree bark powder handy if needed


Just a couple of days ago I was reading about a mini camera thing you feed into the dog in some treat, it films the inside of the gut taking a shot every few seconds. You obviously have to retrieve it from the poo afterwards! Then send it to have the pics downloaded.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Just a couple of days ago I was reading about a mini camera thing you feed into the dog in some treat, it films the inside of the gut taking a shot every few seconds. You obviously have to retrieve it from the poo afterwards! Then send it to have the pics downloaded.


http://www.alicamvet.com/

I was reading about it a few days ago too, it would be so good for Mavis given her age.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> http://www.alicamvet.com/
> 
> I was reading about it a few days ago too, it would be so good for Mavis given her age.


Glad you could remember what it was called! I couldn't.


----------



## Lucy Ray (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, Thankyou for this reply, its good to know and i will defiantly give it a try. The vets have put my poor boy on steroids today to try and put some weigh ton him, at my wits end now so will try anything that can come recommend by a fellow Whippet owner.



lola belle said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your whippet being like this, but I had the same problem with two of mine, one a female and the other a male, not at the same time though.
> I blamed myself for my female whippet having a problem as I was introducing the BARF method of feeding to all my dogs. I'd always fed some raw meats but decided to go completely raw. This was the worst thing ever for my whippets, they all had diarrhoea, Sasha the female had vomiting too. The vet was my next port of call for her!! Sasha was diagnosed with Salmonellosis and was very very ill indeed, was on a drip at the vets by now. I was given antibiotics for the other whippets and I was worried sick and felt so guilty. To cut a very long story short once Sasha came home, she was so thin, I was then concerned that irreparable damage had been done to her. It was a very long road to building her back up I can tell you. Her appetite was virtually nil and as she'd always been so gutsy that in itself was a big problem. Anyway, after trying numerous foods, both dry and wet, even home cooked, I decided I was worrying about her far too much and decided to take a different approach. Too many people are scathing about how dogs are being fed these days, if it's not BARF or a High End dry or Wet, we are somehow failing in our duty of care. It's utter BALDERDASH, dogs are scavengers and can eat most things and frequently do, look at dogs who feast on cow pats, horse, sheep and rabbit droppings, these aren't Tesco Finest are they!!!! They are predigested though, is this why some dogs relish them? possibly! In my opinion and it is only mine, there's a place for various ways to feed our dogs, if it suits them and the dogs also need to be well in themselves on the diet fed. Sasha was virtually emaciated when returning from her spell in the veterinary hospital and I was told to feed her little and often and to just give her what she would accept and tolerate. I began by offering her scrambled egg, on its own, usually at breakfast time. Lunch was a tablespoon of Butchers tripe or Chappie. Tea was fish of some description and mixed with a very small amount of plain boiled potato. I didn't give her any dry food for a month, when I did introduce it, it was fully soaked. The second week saw me introduce lean cooked chicken, the third week I was giving her cooked lean minced beef. I was also giving her probiotics daily. By the fourth week Sasha was having three meals a day, not large meals but at least she was eating them, her daily food was now, Bonio for breakfast, Butchers tripe and potato at lunch and Chappie wet for tea. Her weight loss was huge and she looked dreadful. I was told by the vet to get her onto some dry food as it's very concentrated, even a small handful a day would help he said. This turned out to be disastrous and very disappointing, all the High end foods went straight through her and I couldn't even say she liked them. The cheaper foods, Pedigree etc, she wouldn't eat at all, I did persevere though and although a very slow process, and after trying numerous brands I decided one day to try Royal Canin, the dog food snobs will be throwing their hands up in horror now! I had been to a dog show, chatted with lots of people, saw lots of lovely dogs and listened to some fascinating stories. I also had a very enjoyable day. I didn't buy the RC at the show, I just decided to do that after a week of seeing my dog, still in a sorry state really and me feeling helpless to reverse it. I was still beating myself up for giving her the raw meat that made her ill in the first place.. I went to Jollyes pet shop, browsed all the dog foods and got a small Royal Canin Medium. I began by giving it to Sasha as a treat, just kept a few pieces in my pocket and offered it to her like that, the other dogs were daft for it!!! A week later, I began putting some soaked pieces into the Butchers tripe, wasn't using Chappie now. I did this every day until I was eventually giving two normal sized meals, I needed a smaller kibble really so bought Royal Canin Medium Junior, this was lapped up. I can honestly say it was the introduction of this that made the difference between life and death of my dog. I had put the other dogs onto the kibble they were having before the BARF fiasco and had no reason to change them. ( it was a premium food and better on paper than the RC) Sasha continued to improve and was enjoying her meals again. Her vet check up was a lovely experience for a change, she'd finally gained weight. I don't have Sasha now as she died this year, but I know she's had Five years that she wouldn't have had. I am not sure if this is helpful to you with your dog, but I can honestly say that my whippets have never been better or looked better than they all are now on Royal Canin Medium Junior. When my male whippet decided to lose weight at an alarming rate in June of this year I was worried sick, vet tests were inconclusive. I was at my wits end as I was still hurting from losing Sasha earlier this year. I thought to myself, I've got to try the Royal Canin on him, suffice to say, he's never looked back. Weight loss stopped, stools are perfect, he's gained weight and now shiny coat and eyes, a very happy boy again and an absolutely happy owner. I use Royal Canin Medium Junior either on it's own dry, sometimes soaked and at least one meal mixed with Butchers Tripe. Maybe sounds extravagant as the RC is expensive for what most people see as a second rate food. I can honestly say, it's been the best thing ever for my poorly dogs and thank goodness for it. I wish you well with your boy and NO, I don't work for Royal Canin or get paid to promote it. I have done this as it was a last resort product for me and I thank God it was.


----------



## Lucy Ray (Nov 16, 2016)

paddyjulie said:


> Perhaps an Endoscopy would give a clue ?
> 
> My girl is on steroids now long term because of chronic diarrhoea, she also has yudigest , pancreatic enzymes and I have dorwest tree bark powder handy if needed


Hi, I've never heard of the dorwest tree bark but just done some research on it and looks really good so going to buy some to give it a try. thank you!


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I hope you're able to get your boy sorted out. Steroids are often used to get inflammatory conditions sorted out and also to get the appetite going, once a dog is keen to eat and the digestive issue is improved, food quantities can be increased (slowly) the dog should hopefully show some weight gain. I didn't want to use steroids for my dogs as I know the side effects can be quite awful, diabetes being one. I was lucky in that I didn't have to go down that route but had I had to, I'd have done anything to help them. I wish you well with your boy.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lucy Ray said:


> Hi, Thankyou for this reply, its good to know and i will defiantly give it a try. The vets have put my poor boy on steroids today to try and put some weigh ton him, at my wits end now so will try anything that can come recommend by a fellow Whippet owner.


My girl has thickening of the stomach lining which when becomes inflamed makes her really poorly with diarrhoea, the steroids help prevent it from becoming inflamed , she is on them for the rest of her life , its not ideal but I do believe that without them she wouldn't be here today.


----------

